# KOTOR auf Widescreen spielen



## Shash (7. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ich wollte nach langer Zeit mal wieder KOTOR 1 auspacken und hab es auf meinem PC mit Windows 7 installiert. Wie erwartet ist alles aufgrund meines widescreen-Monitors breitgezogen und verzerrt. Habe schon alle möglichen Programme zum anpassen des Spiels ausprobiert aber das will nicht funktionieren, nun dachte ich mir, ist es nicht möglich den Monitor auf 4:3 "umzustellen"? Also mit schwarzen Rändern an der Seite. Hab schon geschaut ob das irgendwie über den Grafikkartentreiber zu machen ist, habe da aber keine Option gefunden (habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4800).

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus für die Hilfe. =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir die Seite weiter, hat bei mir damals geklappt. http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/Downloads


----------



## Shash (7. Juli 2011)

Das ist leider genau das Programm was mir nicht weiterhilft. Habe schon den ganzen Abend rumprobiert, dann stellt er alles richtig dar, nur ist das Interface trotz extrapatches verrutscht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2011)

Hm.. schade :/ also du gehst in den ATi Treiber Einstellungen und dann auf My Digital Flatpanels ----------> Properties ---------> Enbale GPU Scaling und dort entsprechen Häkchen machen.
Dann kannst du auch Problemlos 4:3 auflsöung benutzen ohne das es verzerrt.


----------



## Shash (8. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir gibt es nur "My VGA Displays", da gibt es dann auch "Properties" aber wenn ich da was ändere dann verzerrt sich eben auch der ganze Bildschirm. "My Digital Flatpanels" seh ich nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2011)

Ne du bist schon richtig, du hast deinen Monitor im dem Fall über VGA dran bei mir steht halt Digital weil ich es über HDMI/DVI dran habe.  
Was meinst du das mit dem Verzehren.... ? ^^

EDIT:
Wenn du "Enbale GPU Scaling" Aktivert hast müsstest du auch Häkchen bei "Maintain aspect ratio" machen können.. ^^ dann sollte sich der Monitor bei Z.b 19 Zoll auflösung auf 4:3 ändern. ^^
Sonst was hast du für Monitor? weil ich kann das auch bei mir am Monitor ändern wenn ich möchte ^^


----------



## Zukane (8. Juli 2011)

Bei mir gehts wudnerbar mti der Steamversion (vor ein paar tagen erst gekauft^^).

Laut dem programm braucht man eine andere .exe die allerdigns illegal ist sonst erkentn das Programm das irgendwie nicht habe ich gehört.

Ansonsten versuchs mal mit dem Universal Widescreen Changer der funktioneirt bei fast allen Spielen


----------



## Shash (8. Juli 2011)

Also mit verzerren mein ich, dass sich alles auf dem Bildschirm "verbreitert" wie in dem Spiel, anstatt dass da schwarze Balken am Bildschirmrand sind.

Und dieses "Enbale GPU Scaling" gibts bei mir nich. Da stehen einmal "Monitor Informations", da kann ich nichts einstellen. Und "Monitor Attributes" wo ich einen Haken vor "Use extended Display Identification Data (EDID) or Driver Defaults" machen kann. Wenn ich den rausnehme kann ich "Maximum resolution" und "Maximum refresh rate" einstellen. Wenn ich da zu einer 4:3 Auflösung umschalte (z.B. 1024:758) dann tritt das oben genannte Problem wieder auf. Naja muss ich mir wohl nen anderen Monitor besorgen^^

@Zukane: Vielleicht versuch ichs mit dem UniWS nochmal, hat mich allerdings schonmal fast nen Abend gekostet weil das Interface sich nicht korrekt angepasst hat.


----------



## Shash (9. Juli 2011)

Ich habs geschafft! 

Es lag doch an meinem Monitor der automatisch das Bild auf "Fullscreen" geschaltet hat, jetz hab ich da unten bissel an den Knöpfen rumgedrückt und ne Einstellung gefunden die das behebt.

Trotzdem danke euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2011)

Dachte ich es mir das man auch am Monitor was einstellen kann, naja viel spass mit Kotor.


----------

